# My 13' Gheenoe



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nothing like being able fab aluminum the way you want, kinda neat design there, practical too.  Having spent a lot of time on full deck aluminum airboats about the only comment I have is that platform will get mighty hot. I suspect you'll put seadeck or something on there otherwise I'd cut that aluminum skin off and cap it with glass skinned foam core or something like that. Pretty cool project though, looking forward to the next update. - eric


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i had a piece of starboard i was gonna put up there but i kinda messed it up. so i'm just gonna put that seadeck type stuff on it.


----------



## flaco (Feb 14, 2007)

Dern, that thing is fugly !!  I love it !!   ;D

I may be interested in those push pole holders as well. PM me with details...

thanks


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the exterior camo wrap, how does that stuff hold up over time and dragging it through brush/etc?

-T


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Its not a wrap, its actually glassed in the boat


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Its not a wrap, its actually glassed in the boat


You've outdone yourself on that one. Nice rig.

-T


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

FANTASTIC platform! Don't let AC see it! Great camo and awesome set-up. I can't say enough about how nice the rig looks. Really shows how diverse these things can be done. Great job.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a really neat custom job!  Garage-modded before it even left the factory...

Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

nice! how much would you charge to fab up a simple platform?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Platform 4 me too...


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Simple Platform? this one started out simple, but with the limited space of a standard gheenoe its tought to make everything work and it turns complicated fast! the 13'er is easier due to the wider transom. i guess it could be done on the 15'4" but their tansom is pretty narrow. and stability is also a factor here. i have not the slightest clue how this is going to perform. THIS IS THE GUINEA PIG! as far as pricin goes, i have no idea. i had all of this scrap 1" almn. rigid layin around so i don't even know how much the metal would be. but keep in touch as will i. let me know what kind of boats ya'll got.

and as i'm sure you know aluminum get pretty expensive. just the material, welding rod, gas, etc. not including labor. it gets up there. just to give you an idea those pipe flanges cost me $8 a peice. ridiculous huh? not to mention if you want annodized tubing. that stuff's is insane.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, my boat is a little 14 foot skiff... It has a little tiny deck at the back, so the platform can go mounted on top. You can search for my topic on here if you want to see pics for pricing quote. It's in the bragging spot section.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice boat Andrew!!! I might have to get a hold of you for a small platform like on the Jesnew boat in the Bragging Spot. Great job!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like your creativity in the platform. Keep at it.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Andrew is my little brother garry.

i gotta idea today too. i just got done building an airboat so its sort of influencing this build. i'm gonna build an aluminum "instrumenet panel" (box) for all my switches and what not behind the seat welded to the pipe between the platform and seat. i think it'll look cool and be practical as well.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

My bad bro! I seen Andrew in this boat so I thought it was his. :-/

That sounds like it would work good


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah andrew acts like this boat is his. i had to make him start throwin in on stuff for it, he would take it so much. but what are big bros for anyway.

He actually just started on a long procrastinated project, my grandpa's 1974 lowsider. its gonna be a sick ride. once he gets a little farther along i might start a thread on it. its gonna be a classic!

yeah but that platform doesn't look too hard to make, i don't know what kind of top he used or if it goes to the bottom of the boat or not.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well i worked on my metal worx some yesterday. Got everything tacked up and ready to take off and weld (minus my elect. box). Seat mounts are in and added a gusset for extra strength while sittin in the off-set position. Gettin closer.

















Center sittin around position








Off-set for drivin position








Overall design


----------



## lilE (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome contraption you have made up there does the seat being a foot higher make it uncomfortable to steer? how are you going to go about painting or are you just leaving as is? the owner of a local muffler shop made up a grab bar and had it powder coated it's pretty sharp. just a idea and the powder coating is pretty tuff as well has not flaked or chipped yet in about a year.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> awesome contraption you have made up there does the seat being a foot higher make it uncomfortable to steer? how are you going to go about painting or are you just leaving as is? the owner of a local muffler shop made up a grab bar and had it powder coated it's pretty sharp. just a idea and the powder coating is pretty tuff as well has not flaked or chipped yet in about a year.


I don't know how it handles yet. i had a 6" mount on my seat at one time and i liked it. i'm gonna build a little tiller extension, so we'll see. As far as the paint, i'll prolly powdercoat it. Even though i just powder coated my airboat cage and it didn't turn out too good. But thats really got to do with how smooth your welds are. i migged it and it had a few pin holes in it and they show up bad with steel. But this being aluminum and welded good i think it'll be ok. It is tough if done right. i'll prolly send it off next week.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well i ran into a little problem. All i had to do was get my platform to powder coat before 4:00. What i didn't do was strap it down ( bein dumb and in a hurry). as soon as i got to speed on US1 it caught wind and bounced down the hwy. bending every pole holder, bend, and flange. so after a week of gettin out scratches and straightenin i finally got her coated and bolted up. I sanded the inside and out. put 6 coats of clear on the camo then re-sprayed the tan gel interior with brown and black webbing. i wired alot of it  today. it'll be fully rigged and ready for the water this week. finished pics comin.
















i found this cool little submersible LED at ace
















Jack Plate needs a back plate then i can bolt up the ol' 15 merc

















Oh and that T BAG is the sh!t! $35 at bass pro. its 25"x20"x6". So much storage. Really freed the boat up. Love It!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any tussin'? Cause that boat is SICK!!! Gotta show love for my fellow camo 13'rs! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

man...that boat is bad to the bone...i like everything about it...


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

> Does anyone have any tussin'?  Cause that boat is SICK!!!  Gotta show love for my fellow camo 13'rs!  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


bottles empty, just pour some water in it, shake it up, and there you go.......more Tussin.... ;D


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Everything is pretty much done. Got my jack plate done and motor bolted up. next pics will be water shots.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Sticker [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I'm just loving this rig... I cannot wait to hear how it performs and see some pics!!!


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

what hp is the engine. how fast are you getting??? How does the tail sit in the water while on the platform etc.

AC


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm running a 15 hp 2 stroke. i don't know exactly how fast i'm getting with it, i need to get ahold of a gps. i would say around the low 20's. just a guess.

The stern sits a little low when on the platform. this was all sort of an experiment. if i did it again, the platform would be more above the existing seat (where the boat is a little wider) and lower. but then that creates a problem with driving, seating, and room. But it serves its purpose and works well. Like anything, the more times you build something, the better it gets.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Do you have a hard time reaching to tilt your motor up with that poling platform? I'm gonna have to step up to a bigger motor on mine... just doesnt have the power with two people and gear in it. I'd say I'm lucky to get 10-12 fully loaded.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah the power is nice. I built a 2 1/2' stainless tiller extension out of the throat that came out of a stainless budweiser keg. my camera broke but i'll try to get some pics of it. It works really good for when i'm sittin down but i want to build one thats adjustable so i can extend it when i'm runnin solo.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very NICE. And to thresher's comment about how diverse noes can be, I think it's ironic in a way that Mr. Gheen's name is Harley. Think how many Harley Davidson's are out there, and you never see two just alike unless somebody did it on purpose. This 13 is a testament to the versatility of the Gheenoe brand and to the innovation of those who own and love them.

Kemo


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Kemo [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

> Yeah the power is nice. I built a 2 1/2' stainless tiller extension out of the throat that came out of a stainless budweiser keg. my camera broke but i'll try to get some pics of it. It works really good for when i'm sittin down but i want to build one thats adjustable  so i can extend it when i'm runnin solo.



I have never heard an acceptable reason to ruin a good beer keg... until now that is! ;D Sounds like a tiller extention like mine would work perfectly for you! What is your grab rail bolted to on the floor?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Well the keg originally was cut up to be used as a firebox for my cousins stainless smoker/grill he built. and the throat was just laying around. waiting to get scrapped.

I'll try to get some pics up of the grab rail. the right side bolts to the railing and the other side i bent a short 90 and welded a flange to it that bolts to the front side of my dry well. All my electrical buss bars are in there so i was able to run my wires for my depth finder through the grab rail. worked out pretty good.


----------



## IRL_GHEENOE (Aug 7, 2008)

sick boat!!! wish my 13' can be turned into something remotely close to yours!!!


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh it can my friend. Just takes a little bit of money, some studyin' up, and WAY too much time!


----------



## Gatorjaw (May 1, 2007)

This is one of the sickest builds I've seen. I have a classic but I love the 13"ers. The custom platform/seat is the bomb! And who would have ever thought to use cloth camo sheets. Totally out of the box!!! I would love to see this boat in person. It's a looker!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

It CAN Be your's


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey oswald, it's me Justin from the 08 gheenoe rally. You offered me and my dad a spot to camp at your campgrounds. We had the key lime green classic gheen with envy, with the shark teeth. Your boat is realy cool. Hope t see you soon.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome mods....I'd like to know how your TNT works out. It will probably rock with that 15. I had one of those Merc 15s and they have a lot of power.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Great boat all around. Nice spot to sit and drive your boat. (poleing platform). good luck fishing! 



Justin


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks justin. You guys put that deck on your classic yet?


----------

